# Internet not working with Qualcom and WB335



## bsmith (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD and I can't get internet working.   According to dmesg I have a Qualcom Atheros AR9565 and a WB335.   _I'm n_ot sure if the last one is correct.  My wired connection works but pages do not load they just keep trying.  I'd appreciate the help, my brain is fried from all the problems I've had. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

bsmith said:


> According to dmesg I have a Qualcom Atheros AR9565 and a WB335.


As far as I know it's the same device. But it has both Bluetooth and Wifi, that's probably why it's listed twice. It has nothing to do with your _wired_ problems though.

What version of FreeBSD are you using and how is it configured?


----------



## bsmith (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm using v 11.  I'm not sure what you mean about how it is configured.  I have wpa_supplicant.conf if that helps


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

bsmith said:


> I have wpa_supplicant.conf if that helps


You mentioned you're having problems with the _wired_ connection, wpa_supplicant(8) is used for _wireless_ connections. Deal with one problem at a time or things will get confusing really fast.


----------



## bsmith (Aug 23, 2017)

Well I don't know what kind of wired card I have but it's wireless that I want working,


----------



## bsmith (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks _I_ got wireless working although for some reason I can't sign in to chrome.  On to the next problem.


----------



## bsmith (Aug 24, 2017)

I spoke to soon.  wireless is not working.  I followed the FreeBSD documentation but no luck.


----------

